# “Corky Fat Boy Floaters”



## Capt. Chris Martin (May 22, 2004)

February 4, 2013

I had a great scouting trip yesterday. Caught 12 trout between 22″-25″ and 9 red over 25″. All fish were caught on Corky fat boy floaters. Weather was warm, air temp around 75 degrees, water temp 59 degrees, partly cloudy, East wind 5-15. Fish were shallow over mud and shell in 1-2 ft of green water.

Captain Nick Dahlman
Bay Flats Lodge


----------

